# Canvas



## ruedi (3. Mrz 2008)

wenn ich mit swing-komponenten arbeite (JPanel ...), brauche ich überhaupt noch Canvas? und, wozu ist Canvas noch überhaupt nötig? ich kann auch direkt auf JPanel zeichnen!


----------



## Templon (3. Mrz 2008)

Canvas ist von AWT, und JPanel von Swing.


----------



## ruedi (3. Mrz 2008)

heisst: in swing gibt es so was nicht.


----------



## Quaxli (4. Mrz 2008)

Was heißt in diesem Falle zeichnen? Wenn Du viele Animationen hast oder Vollbild-Anzeige willst, kann es Sinn machen, von den doppelgepufferten Swing-Komponenten auf AWT und Canvas umzusteigen und das Rendern selbst zu steuern.
Wenn du nur einfache Sachen machen willst, wie z. B. Bilder anzuzeigen, dann reicht Swing dicke.


----------



## Templon (4. Mrz 2008)

Ja, oder man vererbt von der RepaintManager Klasse und unterdrückt das zeichnen von Swing in dem man alle Methoden leer überschreibt. Und Doppelpufferung kann man auch ausschalten. Und die Vollbild Anzeige ist ja auch mit Swing möglich


----------



## Quaxli (4. Mrz 2008)

Das laß ich jetzt mal unkommentiert....


----------



## Templon (4. Mrz 2008)

warum?


----------

